# Blog of interest



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 14, 2019)

I don't know this guy, Patrick Louis (aka venam), but I've enjoyed reading his blog posts about Unix and Unix-like systems, their usage and software. They are transcripts of his podcasts. I prefer to read the transcripts. 

I thought you folks might find many of them interesting.


----------

